
Twitter’s Battle for Control of its API  - buckpost
http://www.markevanstech.com/2011/02/19/twitters-battle-for-control-of-its-api/
======
buckpost
Twitter has thrived by letting developers use its API to create a wonderfully
diverse application ecosystem. The problem now is the ecosystem is thriving
while Twitter struggles to find its way. Twitter has done difficult decisions
to make.

